# Ultrasounds!!!



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I had ultrasounds done on the girls today!! Everyone is bred and I have a pretty good idea of how many each doe is having. I also found out that Bella did not settle to Mojito, but is bred to Rebel and due in May. :roll: I was hoping for Mojito kids, but oh well and I still have Lilu and Marla who did settle to him. Here are the results:

Lilu ~ twins
Flicka ~ twins
Marla ~ twins
Lark ~ ? 
Brook ~ single
Carizma ~ twins
Bella ~ twins

Pretty sure at least one of Marla's is a buck. :roll: Lark wanted absolutely nothing to do with the whole ordeal, so all the vet could do was confirm that she was bred!  :slapfloor: I sure hope Brook has another kid hiding in there. I don't like singles and that is what she gave us last year! :GAAH: And if it is a single...it had better be a girl this time! ray: It was really cool to watch...those kids are so active! They come out bouncing! :ROFL: The vet could be perfectly still and the kid was flipping around. :greengrin:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thats great,I'm sure you're excited!  Should be some really nice kids, hope for :girl: Maybe I should get mine ultrasounded,I'm not sure the doe I just bought really is bred,but who knows,and I'd like to know how many they're having. How far along do they need to be? The doe I just bought should be 3 months along,and the other two are going on 2 months


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Out of curiosity, how much did that run you? And congratulations!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so awesome! I'm glad to hear they all got bred!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I am super excited about this year's breedings! :leap: 

Ashley, our vet said they have to be at least 45 days along. So, if you decide to ultrasound your does...they are good to go. :wink: 

AngelGoats, our vet normally charges $12-$15 per goat. He only charged us for a few today, because he wants people see what a helpful tool ultrasounding can be.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Dover Farms said:


> Thanks everyone! I am super excited about this year's breedings! :leap:
> 
> Ashley, our vet said they have to be at least 45 days along. So, if you decide to ultrasound your does...they are good to go. :wink:
> 
> AngelGoats, our vet normally charges $12-$15 per goat. He only charged us for a few today, because he wants people see what a helpful tool ultrasounding can be.


Ok,thanks  That's really neat


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yaay, how cool and fun to have so much info.!



Dover Farms said:


> Thanks everyone! I am super excited about this year's breedings! :leap:


This part is so awesome, just love it when the breedings are just what you want! :dance:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

greatcashmeres said:


> This part is so awesome, just love it when the breedings are just what you want! :dance:


I know!! Now I just need them to have the doe kids I want! :greengrin: Good luck with that...I know. :roll:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

That is so neat!  Wish I could get an ultrasound done. 
Hoping Brook will give you a doe kid.  It's a doe year, so the chances are high, right?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

onder: Hmm I wonder if my vet would do it for that cheep


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Idahodreamer said:


> Hoping Brook will give you a doe kid.  It's a doe year, so the chances are high, right?


You see, the problem is....I've had good doe years for the past two years, especially last year. Could I be that lucky this year? :chin: I hope so!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on your babies in waiting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is wonderful news ....congrats.... :greengrin:


----------

